# HP Pavilion HDX16-1060eg interne Lautsprecher geben keinen Ton mehr



## el barto (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Mein neuens Notebook () spielt keine Sound mehr über die integrierten Lautsprech ab, nachdem ich mein Concept E Magnum angeschlossen habe. 

Die internen Boxen, die vorher ohne Probleme liefen, geben keine Mucks mehr von sich. Aber wenn ich etwas in die Kopfhöreranschlüsse anschließe (CEM PE, Ipod Kopfhörer) habe ich Sound. 

In den IDT-Audio Einstellungen ist auch immer bei den Buchsen angezeigt, das ein "Kopfhörer verbunden" wäre, selbst wenn nichts angeschlossen ist.

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen habe schon alles ausprobiert und nachgeschaut ob irgendwo Ton ausgestellt ist o. ä. ...  bisher ohne Erfolg 

mfg el barto


----------



## MocK (29. Januar 2009)

hmmm, hab das gleiche notebook, hatte aber zum glück das problem noch nicht, würde an deiner stelle (wenn dus noch nicht gemacht hast) mal in der systemsteuerung bei "Sound" gucken ob da noch alles ok ist. Im Menü "Wiedergabe" mal gucken ob da alles richtig eingestellt ist.
Ansonsten mal den treiber raussuchen und dann neu installieren

mfg MocK


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

scheinbar wurde in der buchse irgendwas "verpeilt", so dass die buchse nun ohne stecker meint, es wär einer drin, und umgekehrt.

vlt. mal die soundtreiber deinstallieren und neu draufmachen?

oder mal mit stecker drin ein bisschen "rumpulen".


----------



## el barto (2. Februar 2009)

Habe das NB nach einem Anruf bei HP eingeschickt. 
Sound-Treiber hatte ich aber schon reinstalliert und als das nicht half das gesamte Notebook auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. 

Wollte aber an einem 2 Tage alten NB nicht so lange rumfummeln und habe es dann einfach von HP abholen lassen. Mal sehen wann es wieder da ist. Laut denen dauert es maximal 14 (Werk)Tage. Meist gehts schneller.

Vielleicht bekommt man ja noch mitgeteilt woran es letztendlich lag... ist aber leider eher unüblich. 

Trotzallem Danke an alle.

mfg el barto


----------

